# Syris is here and safe.



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Here are a couple of pictures of him. I would guess him at about 6 months, though the vet said 1 year. He is extremely terrified of people, but mixed in with my dogs, he is getting more and more interactive with us. His club name is Gavin, which I think is adorable.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Gavin is a cutie ( and I, too, love the name). I bet you'll have him "wooed" over in no time.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, he's beautiful! When I was a kid I had a crush on someone with the name Gavin...I could easily fall in love with this one!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Aw he looks so scared. Poor little guy. Glad to hear he's doing well with your gang.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

He is so sweet looking, but he does look scared. Although I'm sure he'll come around soon enough with your care.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

AWWWW - He's so handsome! Glad he's safe and sound and he might look a little scared, but he also looks very comfy!


Tiffany


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww the poor lil guy 
I'm so glad he's with you, and your pack  Know he'll be just fine now that he's with you guys


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a cute little guy! Your pups will show him the ropes and he will be settled in no time.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I glad to hear that Syris is in a safe place and fitting in well with your pups. I'm sure they will pass word on to him that humans are pretty OK too.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Oh, he's beautiful! When I was a kid I had a crush on someone with the name Gavin...I could easily fall in love with this one!


 Kimm, me too! I always loved the name as a result. 

Gavin/Syris is so sweet looking. He definitely looks younger than a year, but you never know based on the care he's received so far in life.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

What a sweet, handsome boy! Glad he is in your good hands. That little boy could really steal some hearts.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

This is what he is like with no dogs around:









He is much more comfortable when he is lying next to my Jasmine. She is the alpha girl and makes most fosters feel right at home:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

He is really a cute boy!! Glad he is safe with you now!! I'm sure your crew will help him understand people are good!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So glad he's with you, he is adorable.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

he looks wonderful! sure stole my heart


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

What a good looking kid. I hope he adapts well in your home with your pups and 'the humans'! I see his nose is scratched too, poor thing. He will heal, inside and out


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gavin does have a look of a very young dog to me. I love his big treat spots in the last picture with that big smile. I think in no time he will be coming out of his shell and less scared. With your love and care, he will be doing a 180 in no time.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He's a cute little guy. I'm sure he'll warm up to people. He looks very sweet.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor boy.. so glad you and your crew took him in. He'll be OK now.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

YAY!! He is precious, I'm sure he will come around quickly in your loving hands. Keep us updated!!


----------

